# Envy Valeting + Race Valeting - Lancia Delta Integrale EVO Correction



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

As a few of you may have read my teaser post yesterday about the Integrale.

Well Tim @ Envy had the car booked in for a good few weeks now and he asked for my help with the detail as is very time consuming due to its quite awkward with all the angled panels etc.

On arrival yesterday at 8am at Tims this is how the car was looking.


















































































As you can see the car was covered in morning dew so I thought i'd wait until it was all washed/clayed and dried until I fully inspected the paintwork.

As Tim was at the hospital with his wife and the new arrival I cracked on with the washing stages.

Firstly I tackled the wheels which I thought were going to be a pig but were really pretty easy due to being looked after with wheel wax and the dirt was removed easily with some AS Smart wheels and a ez detail brush and a swissvax style brush for the wheel nuts. The tyres & arches & mudflaps were cleaned using some megs APC and a selection of brushes

Before:



















Wash stage:










Afters:



















Next stage was a pre-wash using some foaming mild tfr










This was left for a couple of minutes and then rinsed.

The car was then washed using a 2bm with woolmitt and some CG extreme wash'n'wax.
Then rinsed ready for claying.



















I could tell while washing the car that the paintwork was in pretty good shape apart from the swirls and LOTS of RDS.

I clayed the car using some of the new swissvax mild clay

Before:










After:










Then the car was quickly washed again and dried using some last touch as a drying aid with a miracle drying towel.

Now it was time to have a little look at the paintwork 

Sorry for the poor quailty pics of the swirls however I tried I just couldn't get the light right.



























































































And just as i finished tapping the car up ready Tim arrived home with the new arrival.

Now It was time to start the correction.

I opted for the bonnet and Tim the roof as the height advantage 

I started off with a megs polishing pad and some 3m FC+ and Ultrafina se and Tim started with the same pad with some Presta cutting polish.

I was finding the FC+ combo to be working well and removing all the swirls and just leaving the deep RDS Tim was finding the Presta not to be working that great on the roof due to a respray, So I told him to try the 3m combo as he'd never used any 3m polishes before.

Now we were both sorted for pad/polish combo's it was time to have a side each and get cracking.

Must say the angles and the panels were not the easiest to work on and needed extra care.

Anyway we both plugged on and ended up on thye boot at the same time so pretty equal speeds which was good.

We ten called it a day as Tim had family round and he needed a rest and time with the family.

Arrived this morning at 9 to get cracking with the rest, I corrected the bumpers and sideskirts with the PC, think Tim grabbed a sneaky pic of my working :wall:










Heres a few pics of the correction achieved























































While I was correcting the bumpers and skitrys Tim was cleansing the paint with some lime prime via the pc, This was then followed up by a layer of Paul Daltons Crystal Rock wax panel at a time and left for 10 mins to cure before buffing off, in total the car had 2 coats of crystal rock and was looking stunning and deep and wet.

This was my first time using the wax and was highly pleased and its very easy to apply and removed if only put on in a thin layer.

Finally the exhaust was polished using some megs nxt metal polish, and the tyres dressed using some CG new look trim gel and the glass cleaned using some AS glass cleaner.

Now time to look back and admire a stunning becoming very RARE ulitmate rally car of the 80's early 90's.

I must thanks Tim for offering me a chance to help on such a stunning and gorgeous car :thumb:

Now your lucky day folks.































































































































Thanks for looking all comments welcome as usual :thumb:

ALSO A BIG THANKS TO PAUL @ SHINE ON FOR LENDING US HIS POSI 200

Paul​


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Top work on a great car. Its a motor I wana own at some stage!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice work chaps on an iconic classic :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Gorgeous. Love the integrales.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Nice work chaps on an iconic classic :thumb:


Thanks Bryan :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome work:thumb: one of my all time favourite rally cars:argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a car! :argie:

I always fancied getting one but never did. Amazing job mate!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work, that is such a beautiful car, now looks even better with your magic worked on it,:thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Superb Paul 
stunning work and stunning motor


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

It looked great in the before shots but you've made it look even better with all your hard work, nice!

Sveneng


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing work guys, looks stunning, well done on helping preserve a classic!


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

cracking work on a awesome car, would love to own one of these..:thumb:


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Always wanted to own one of those - it's still on my list of "Cars I really want to own some day" but that's a LONG list.... :lol:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Good job men. One of my teenage fantasies that car, and still is.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic work Paul - the Integrale is an awesome car, one which you guys made look even better. The accidental comparison shot with the Scooby really sums up the evolution of rally bred cars but also that the recipe is still generally the same - the Integrale wins hands down everytime for me though!!

Great work, thanks for sharing


----------



## superstring (Mar 25, 2007)

Fantastic!! One of my all time favourite cars!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Super job :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*Thanks to*

Many thanks to Paul (shine on) for the loan of a rather expensive piece of kit so it was possible to work out the complex nature of this cars painted history!

Thanks are also due to Paul (race valeting) for taking the time to work on the car with me, and to take over the write up for me to as the new arrivals not leaving a lot of computer time!
A couple of my finished pics below and thanks for the comments so far. It was a lovely car to work on, and a childhood favorite of mine (same as Ben Rubbishboys!) and one I WILL own for myself asap!!!!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice gents 

Baz


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Couple of nice shots there Tim, hope the write-up was ok.

Thanks once again for giving me the chance to work on a stunning piece of history.

Paul


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, awesome car.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


>


oh any chance of this in high res, would be a cool backdrop?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sure, email me at [email protected] and will send you the full sized one


----------



## Auto-Etc (Sep 17, 2008)

My neighbour has one sat in his field rusting :doublesho:doublesho I had a look but it's to far gone  

Great work :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Such an iconic car would love to own one one day.Stunning work lads:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spont on Paul.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work guys, on an awesome car!!!:thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice Work Fellas


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

awesome car, must have been a real treat to do. Deffo one for the dream garage.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great work guys.:thumb:


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Now thats mint! Stunning!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work on a classic!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing car mate!!!!You made a great job on it!!!!


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome. One of my all time favourite cars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments chaps Tim and I really enjoyed detailing this 1


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Dropped the car back this morning and I'm very pleased to say that the owner was over the moon.
The end results were exactly what he'd hoped for, in fact better than he'd hoped for and I'm very proud of this job (as I'm sure Paul is too!)


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Integrale and Stratos........:argie::driver::argie:
WRC drivers must drives these ones without electronic assitants.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great job guys


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great work lads, car looks amazing


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

VERY cool car and in stunning condition.


----------



## rustyt (Aug 17, 2008)

Pure car porn!


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Been waiting for one of these to come up in the gallery.... the Integrale EVO is THE rally bred performance car of all time  . I always said i wanted to own one of these but the perceived reliability meant i went with Subarus, maybe one day as a weekend car.

Great work guys, it looks stunning!

Tony.


----------



## Reece (Oct 26, 2007)

Great car, great job mate!

Reece


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Italian porn :argie:

great work on a classic guys :thumb:


----------

